# Front & Finish Games



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I confess, I am getting a bit bored with my current games for Fronts and Finishes and was wondering if anyone has some favorites they might share?

Some of the games I use 
Get-It, Get-It, Get-it come where you toss food or toys and call to front after a random number of run bys

Set them up for a front, call to front and at the last possible moment spread my legs and toss a toy, dumbbell etc between my legs, spin and play tug. (Only for those dogs who have previously been trained to safely go through your legs LOL) 

Heeling along and then backing up to front, or going between guides etc .

Putting them on a wait and stepping off somewhere, facing in various directions and call to heel or front.

Let them jump up to get to swing to heel from front.

From a front position, cue to finish and when they are to my side or behind me, break out into a run and either let them finish or start a tug game. 

etc


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Have the dog in heel, pivot yourself a 1/4 turn to the left so you are facing your dog and have them back in. You may have to work 'back' separately but work on teaching to swing the butt end in. Eventually you should be able to do backwards circles with the dog working on backing in as you go.

Pivot and have them get into front again, working first on attention work and moving to stay in front while you back up and do circles etc. as well as side stepping and so on.

Do insane things with your hands as the dog gets close and is starting to come to front - so when they're 10 feet away fake tossing something and then remind them to 'front' and not fall for distractions even if you do something odd (you never know in the ring).


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip has all kinds of fun games he likes to play on finishes! Here are a few of his favorites:

- jump straight up in the air and bop mom on the nose.
- jump up and grab a mouthful of mom's hair
- on a right finish, start to go around and then take off to get a peek at the cat
- on a left finish, jump to the left, do a full spin to the right, and then go into a play bow.

If those aren't enough to liven up your finishes, I'm sure that Flip would be happy to generate some new ideas for you!

DISCLAIMER: I will not be held liable for injuries caused by attempting these games. I will also not be held responsible for your scores on finishes plummeting due to them not being what the judge had in mind....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Some of the games I use
> *Get-It, Get-It, Get-it come where you toss food or toys and call to front after a random number of run bys*
> 
> *Set them up for a front, call to front and at the last possible moment spread my legs and toss a toy*, dumbbell etc between my legs, spin and play tug. (Only for those dogs who have previously been trained to safely go through your legs LOL)
> ...


Ah - 

The ones in bold are the ones I do. 

The only suggestion I have for making fronts a bit more fun around the house -

I put Jacks in a wait in one room and then go all the way to the farthest end of the house down a hallway and past a couple doorways before I set up and call him to front. 

He has to find me and complete the front. 

It always cracks me up to hear the toenails screaching through the kitchen on his way to me. 

Finish games - I practice finishes while I'm making supper for myself. There just enough space in our kitchen for Jacks to go through all of his tricks for me. <- I try to limit how often I practice the fronts and finishes together.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Flip has all kinds of fun games he likes to play on finishes! Here are a few of his favorites:
> 
> - jump straight up in the air and bop mom on the nose.
> - jump up and grab a mouthful of mom's hair
> ...


jodi you are a nut!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

No my dog is! These are his ideas for games, not mine! (Certainly not mine - actually I was about to post a title about Flip and his finishes Titled 
F%&#!!! )


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, here are _my _ideas:

- on a right finish, pinch the dog's butt as he's going around.
- on a right finish, have the dog jump up and do a hand touch (or jump to a toy or treat) in heel position instead of sitting 
- on fronts and finishes, push the dog away right before they get to position.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> No my dog is! These are his ideas for games, not mine! (Certainly not mine - actually I was about to post a title about Flip and his finishes Titled
> F%&#!!! )


hhmmmnnnnn... I recall a conversation not too long ago about finishes and what you wanted.. scores or scored! Your choice...LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I want scores, Flip wants to be scored. He has lovely right finishes in the house. No matter what I do when we're outside, all he'll do is jump straight up in the air (sometimes grabbing a mouthful of hair in the process) and land right in front of me again. I don't get it. There isn't even a jump involved in a right finish for him, so I don't know why that's the only thing he'll do when we're outside. He does fine on his left finishes though. Go figure.
He's playing me. After much much frustration last night I picked up a toy, and when Flip saw the toy in my hand he did a perfect right finish. What a punk. I'm not going to bribe him into doing finishes for me (I guess I did though, didn't I?)


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We get the anticipatory finish (trying to be too good, awww..) so half the time I call Boomer front then *I* heel to him; then we heel away.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I forgot one: have the dog spin or twist and then do an immediately front.


----------

